# C. valley imitators breeding



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi guys i got a proven pair of C.valley imitators about 3 months ago and the guy i bought them from said they were breeding no problem for him. But i havnt seen any tads in the film cannister or the brom (that i can see in, there are 2 that i cannot see into) so my question is am i doing somthing wrong? They are in a 20 gallon high and they get misted 3 to 4 times a day. thanks!


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Have you heard any calling or seen them courting at all?


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

i have heard calling and as far as courting goes they are pretty much always together. they always sleep in the same brom. and where one is the other isnt to far away.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, if that's the case, they may already be breeding in there. It's not often that you are able to catch them transporting a tad. And if you have deep enough broms, it's easy for them to hide the tads from you.

I would just wait it out and enjoy the frogs/tank. Keep watching and you might see them transporting a tadpole or eventually find you have a few extra frogs hopping around in there.

Good luck with them!


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

i hope thats the case! i believe that would be a good problem to have haha! how long does it take them to morph out?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

It takes about 2 weeks for them to go from egg to tadpole and approximately 9-10 weeks to go from tadpole to froglet. 

I think you would be surprised at how adept imitators are at hiding egg clutches. You can search all day and not see a single clutch, and then just randomly find 3 clutches within a square inch. They're very sneaky like that. 

Just keep your eyes peeled and hopefully you'll spot some froglets in the near future! Make sure your tank is seeded with springtails and isopods for the froglets to munch on!

-Matt


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

awesome! im excited now! i have seeded the tank with springtails and have a couple cultures on stand by that are doing great lol they are sneaky lil buggers! i can look look and look and not find them then i can leave and come back later and bam there they are lol


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

my cv imi parents were good and took care of the tads....tads were morphing in 6-8 weeks


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

They are very sneaky with their eggs. I often times don't find the eggs but know where to check every so often for tads. 

When you bought them did you get the tank too or are they in a new environment? Switching them to a new tank could have messed up their mojo for a little while.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I have a 27-gal hex with 10 broms and a couple of film canisters. I put an unsexed group of four intermedius in there a month ago and it turns out to be one male and three females. I was planning to remove at least one of the females and keep a pair or trio, but this little stud can't seem to decide which girlfriend he likes better. He calls all day and I've seen some courting behavior between him and any one of the three females, but I can't find any eggs to save my life, so I had the same questions as the OP.

I'll just wait and see, although, if I can catch one of the females, I still plan to remove one.


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

nburns said:


> They are very sneaky with their eggs. I often times don't find the eggs but know where to check every so often for tads.
> 
> When you bought them did you get the tank too or are they in a new environment? Switching them to a new tank could have messed up their mojo for a little while.


They did not come with a tank. It was a tank i had started about a month before getting them. so this is a brand new environment for them. they are in a 20 gal high with broms and film cannisters. sorry it took me so long to reply lol


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

If you know that you have a pair just be patient and ride it out. I have a trio of yuris that I waited almost 2 yrs before they started breeding. Give it some time, they may need it and for all we know they are already caring for a couple tads somewhere in the tank. 

I also bought a proven pair of standard imis and it took several months before they started breeding for me. I just figured that with a new home and getting used to my way of doing things was enough to set them back a little.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Can you post a picture of the tank? Maybe some people here can give you suggestions.

In my personal experience my imitators haven't started hiding eggs until I've pulled them.... Maybe that's just me. You might also try putting in some film canisters or 2 oz deli cups in that can be used as deposition sites (mounting them along the sides of wood mid way up the viv has worked for me). If they transport here you'll be able to see whether or not you're getting anything....


----------



## calebrez (Dec 9, 2009)

these are some pics from the top of the tank it is a 20 gallon high with a clay background








and here is a full front view but the mister was just on so its kinda hard to see lol








and here are the healthy inhabitors


----------

